
HTC says Android bootloader unlock software out next month - makethetick
http://www.reghardware.com/2011/07/11/htc_readies_sensation_bootloader_unlock/
======
markokocic
Thanks to Unrevoked, Clockworkmod and Cyanogenmod folks for forcing HTC to do
it.

~~~
CrazedGeek
Also thanks to HTC and Sony Ericsson for actually doing it. Something like
this cannot be popular with the carriers.

~~~
markokocic
I can't see why would that seriously affect carriers. People that will going
to root their phones to get rid of carrier bloatware are the same people that
will never use that bloatware and that will root their phones anyways.

This move just makes life of those people a bit easier. And it's a good move
for HTC since those people that will benefit from this are more tech savvy
people that will recommend HTC to their familly next time they ask them "What
phone should I buy with next contract?".

------
soulinafishbowl
I haven't read much about how carriers feel about this. For example: Will it
be the end of tethering fees? Because root privileges on an HTC EVO allow you
to tether wirelessly, circumventing an addition $30/mo, will Sprint just stop
charging for tethering? Or will there be another level of restrictions in
place to prevent it?

~~~
makethetick
If they can find a way to charge you, they will. I guess they'll start looking
into various other checks such as browser/user agent when visiting websites.

~~~
mike-cardwell
I'd like to see them try that with me. All of my phones data traffic bounces
through my Linode box thanks to a rooted HTC Desire Z running OpenVPN on
CyanogenMod 7.

~~~
makethetick
Yeah, I was going to say, that would easily be defeated with a simple VPN/SSH
tunnel! On a side note, CM7 is awesome on my Desire Z!

------
StavrosK
Here's hoping there's an unlock for Desire HD, nobody has managed to root the
latest version yet, which means that you can't root it without erasing all
your data and downgrading...

